# What breed is this?



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

He was rescued from West Tx by family friends


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Look to me to be a Sannen x Nubian or maybe Saanen x Boer?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks to me to be Saanen/Nubian cross too. Doesn't look stocky enough to have Boer.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Kiko Savanna cross?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Sannen/Kiko or Sannen/Savanah


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

How do I help his hoofs :/


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I would personally give him a shot of banamine for pain then clip it till I see white and his hoof is nice and clean I would also squirt some hoof and heel on it for infection


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Could I get that at tractor supply? And for the banamine, how much should I give?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

When you trim them, trim that outside wall on the inside toe a little shorter than the inside wall, this should encourage it to roll back over so it is straight. You can only get banamine from the vet, I've never used it for hoof trimming so if you can't get it, it isn't necessary.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I can get pretty much anything so that's not a problem  he doesn't seem to be in pain though. Ran to eat, no limping or anything


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like maybe Kiko cross. His hoof doesn't look to awful bad. Don't get me wrong it needs trimmed really bad, but I have a doe that I bought back in the spring that had really bad feet an Im just now starting to get her back up on her toes. He looks like it should be an easy fix.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

1cc per 100 lbs for banamine.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Should I trim all at once or do a little a day? Can I give aspirin instead incase he does seem to be in pain


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I would trim all at once and yes you can give him aspirin


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a doe that looks exactly like him, but with shorter, rippled horns...what do you think she is?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

While I was trimming his hoofs I noticed they smelled like dead animal. I got most off and he's walking good. But what's the smell?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It's just old hoof material and dirt. Smell your own toenail clippings some time....


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol I think I'll pass on that!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

It could be a little rot, or in horses it is called thrush. You can get some iodine or some thrush medication and put on his hooves if you want, but getting them trimmed should help a lot.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

He looks like he has Kiko in him! Nice looking boy!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I thought maybe some kiko too. I trimmed a lot off his hoofs and gave some aspirin and a good feeding. He loved it!


----------

